
NSA Switches to Quantum-Resistant Cryptography - csomar
https://www.deepdotweb.com/2016/02/08/nsa-switches-to-quantum-resistant-cryptography/
======
ryanlol
I'm sure there's going to be people that interpret this as a sign of quantum
computers capable of implementing Shor's algorithm, it's not.

This is a change that needs to happen decades before such technology exists,
to ensure that when it does exist, it's not going to be used for decrypting
relevant data.

------
JackBabylon
Fun fact: The FAQ link in the article is insecure - SHA-1 cert + missing
intermediate cert.

------
exabrial
Dang, I was hoping for a breakthrough in SIDH elliptic curves, all they did
was increase key sizes

